

Ask HN: What are the best books on startups? - hammock

I saw this list (http://bit.ly/go7yE4) and wondered if there were any others. Not how-tos like four steps to the epiphany, but more general reading, maybe case studies, or theory, or something fun like that. What are your recommendations?
======
pg
The book I've learned most from is _Founders at Work_ :
[http://www.amazon.com/Founders-Work-Stories-Startups-
Problem...](http://www.amazon.com/Founders-Work-Stories-Startups-Problem-
Solution/dp/1430210788).

~~~
Johngibb
I feel like in the interest of full disclosure, it should be noted that this
is pg's wife's book.

I second the recommendation, however ;)

------
mindcrime
Hmm... a few that jump to mind for me would be:

The Art of the Start - Guy Kawasaki [http://www.amazon.com/Art-Start-Time-
Tested-Battle-Hardened-...](http://www.amazon.com/Art-Start-Time-Tested-
Battle-Hardened-Starting/dp/1591840562)

Outside Innovation - Patricia Seybold [http://www.amazon.com/Outside-
Innovation-Customers-Co-Design...](http://www.amazon.com/Outside-Innovation-
Customers-Co-Design-Companys)

Unleashing the Killer App - Larry Downes & Chunka Mui
[http://www.amazon.com/Unleashing-Killer-App-Strategies-
Domin...](http://www.amazon.com/Unleashing-Killer-App-Strategies-
Dominance/dp/1578512611/)

Wellsprings of Knowledge - Dorothy Leonard Barton
[http://www.amazon.com/Wellsprings-Knowledge-Building-
Sustain...](http://www.amazon.com/Wellsprings-Knowledge-Building-Sustaining-
Innovation/dp/0875848591/)

The Innovators Dilemma - Clayton Christensen
[http://www.amazon.com/Innovators-Dilemma-Revolutionary-
Busin...](http://www.amazon.com/Innovators-Dilemma-Revolutionary-Business-
Essentials/dp/0060521996/ref=pd_sim_b_5)

Crossing the Chasm - Geoffrey A. Moore [http://www.amazon.com/Crossing-Chasm-
Geoffrey-Moore/dp/00605...](http://www.amazon.com/Crossing-Chasm-Geoffrey-
Moore/dp/0060517123/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1297570515&sr=1-1)

The Startup Game: Inside the Partnership between Venture Capitalists and
Entrepreneurs - William H. Draper [http://www.amazon.com/Startup-Game-
Partnership-Capitalists-E...](http://www.amazon.com/Startup-Game-Partnership-
Capitalists-Entrepreneurs/dp/023010486X/)

Some of these aren't necessarily _about_ startups, but I think they all have
something valuable to offer. YMMV.

------
oomkiller
I don't see this here yet, but I really enjoyed all of the stories in Founders
at Work (<http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1590597141>).

Not sure how helpful it will be, but it is definitely a source of inspiration,
and also possibly examples of how things can work. Either way, once I picked
it up, I couldn't put it down.

------
idiotb
<http://steveblank.com/books-for-startups/>

------
idiotb
The tipping point [http://www.amazon.com/Tipping-Point-Little-Things-
Difference...](http://www.amazon.com/Tipping-Point-Little-Things-
Difference/dp/0316346624/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1297564819&sr=8-1)

~~~
joshbert
I respectfully disagree. I find Gladwell's books to be somewhat unsubstantial.

Instead I would recommend that you read Steve Blank's "4 Steps To The
Epiphany." Also, I picked up "Do More Faster" recently on recommendation from
a previous thread, which I found fascinating. There's some great advice within
both books.

------
naithemilkman
A similar question was posted on Quora. See this link:
<http://www.quora.com/What-books-should-entrepreneurs-read>

------
psg
Definitely agree with "Do More Faster." Great book with excellent advice. I
also recommend "Startup Lessons Learned"

------
jayzee
The Origin and Evolution of New Businesses - Amar Bhide

------
cheae
Good to great.

Blue ocean strategy

